# my vr6 turbo overheats at idle... help



## kidstaxvr6 (Mar 27, 2010)

hey guys i just recently rebuilt my motor and turbod it.. it runs very nice but i cant seem to figure out when im sitting at idle after i drive it, like stop at a drive threw.. it starts to over heat.... the fans work fine cuz i hear them tryin to cool it off.... what else could it be?

ps i have a lot of emissions deletes..


----------

